# Molly Lounging around....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly was such a good help this evening, helping me strip my bed 

She was gathering the duvet nicely into a pile then promptly dug in it for a little before plonking herself down for a wee nap 

It's here that you see she's not that white...she in fact looks quite dirty next to the white duvet 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, beautiful Molly! Lola loves when I change the sheets too, so many bundles to snuggle into!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely Molly, she looks so contented with herself. Millie enjoys the bed changing time too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I suddenly realised (following the bed thread) that some (or perhaps many!!) may disapprove of a mucky pup on the duvet...  

She's honestly pretty clean .....  

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Molly - she has got sleepy eyes and bed hair... too tempting to just snuggle down in the duvet with her! The jobs can wait....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I suddenly realised (following the bed thread) that some (or perhaps many!!) may disapprove of a mucky pup on the duvet...
> 
> She's honestly pretty clean .....
> 
> xxx


she us very clean and who would not love that cutie pie on their bed? Molly almost makes me want to give up my red. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Molly looks gorgeous, love the 'oh mum, this is such fun' look in her eyes. Max enjoys 'helping' to make the bed too. The job is soooo exciting and takes at least 4 times as long.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

She is just beautiful  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely Molly - she has got sleepy eyes and bed hair...


That's not bed hair ...that's her hair ALL THE TIME :laugh::laugh::laugh:....it truly has a mind of its own sticking up in all directions .... 



dmgalley said:


> she us very clean and who would not love that cutie pie on their bed? Molly almost makes me want to give up my red.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh No Donna....I LOVE reds and it would definitely be my colour of choice for a 2nd poo....MUCH more practical and always looks so lovely and rich 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh No Donna....I LOVE reds and it would definitely be my colour of choice for a 2nd poo....MUCH more practical and always looks so lovely and rich 

xxx[/QUOTE]

I have to admit I can't do all white or cream. I have a hard time just keeping Jake white bits white. I am an obsessive cleaner of him and I can't imagine what trauma I would cause an all white puppy 
(and my money is down on a red)


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful girly you are Molly


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just gotta love little Molly


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely as usual - we are mean here as Dudley doesn't go upstairs he misses out on bed making which I know he would just love! he just has fun bundling in towels - I usually have 2 or 3 dry ones for him to rearrange before laying on in the hall. Molly may have to have a little trim soon to show off those pretty eyes of hers.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Molly looks really comfortable on her soft duvet, Eddie loves it when I do the bedding x x


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tucker sends his love to his "sister"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tucker is absolutely gorgeous!!!! How do you guys ever keep them so clean!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tucker2 said:


> Tucker sends his love to his "sister"


Oh Tucker you absolutely beautiful boy... A lot clean and tidier than his 'sister' 

His coat is stunning....

Hope you're both well across the pond 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Molly, Molly, Molly, the beds in my house wouldn't get made if you were helping! 

My two are not generally allowed upstairs but they do try to sneak up now and again when they think I'm not looking. When they do manage it they make a bee-line for Darcey's room as her bed is covered in soft toys...just as well that I'm pretty vigilant  :smile:


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy loves sneaking upstairs too! Usually looking for socks or to see what the cat's up to (sleeping).

Cute pics and what a helpful little lady Molly is xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Good golly Miss Molly you are gorgeous!  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh miss Molly , what a good girl you are helping your mum. My two leap all over the bedding whilst I am trying to change it - it does not make life easy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh what a snuggly little lady you have there


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Tucker you absolutely beautiful boy... A lot clean and tidier than his 'sister'
> 
> His coat is stunning....
> 
> ...


he just had a bath - that is why he is so clean. Within 5 minutes he is outside getting into something. Tucker loves to dig and get dirty - it is always the white dogs that like the mud!


----------

